
The Unix-HATERS Handbook [pdf] - yawz
http://simson.net/ref/ugh.pdf
======
yawz
An Amazon comment from 1997 on this book says: "A programmer who doesn't like
UNIX is like a bird that doesn't like to fly" :)

~~~
iamNumber4
that about sums it up perfectly.

In truth though this book seems to be a satire, and a comment about things to
try to avoid doing in a Unix based operating system and crazy things Users
have done, and the pitfalls/gotchas Users have found themselves in.

just like you should never type `rm _` in a directory. The same could be said
for dos don 't type `del _` same behavior.

it's a pretty good read, and kind of comical in 2017.

